# Also short, but not so sweet



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

A man says to his wife "Tell me something that will make me happy and sad at the same time."

His wife replies "You've got a bigger dick than your brother"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or

A woman says to her husband "Tell me something that will make me happy and sad at the same time."

Her husband replies "You're better in bed than your sisters"


----------

